#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  What do you have for breakfast?

## Henrie

Finding a healthy breakfast cereal here wasn't easy. I have half a pouch of this.



Which has absorbed one carton of this overnight.


A packet of this for afters.



And finally.

----------


## Iceman123

Fucking riveting mate. I can't wait on the lunch thread!

----------


## Henrie

Great, the forum has another kingwilly type posting his misery for want of something better to do.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

porridge oats..... i like the scottish one
i think it's called mac someting
with dried bananas from the garden

or beer

----------


## Henrie

McGarrett

That's what my first piccie is. Most places only sell the osts but I found the more healthy bran.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

i don't think it's mgarrets

i think it's quakers

yes...quakers is what i have with some type of fruit
lots of raisins to sweeten it

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Black coffee - local Batangas coffee.

----------


## Pragmatic

> What do you have for breakfast?


Anything that takes my fancy. Not many restrictions even out in the sticks if one knows where to look.

----------


## Henrie

> porridge oats..... i like the scottish one
> 
> i think it's called mac someting





> Macgarrett





> i don't think it's mgarrets
> 
> i think it's quakers
> 
> yes...quakers is what i have


Looks like it was beer you had yoday  :bananaman:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
yes

last day of drinking today before back to work

i'll flounce tomorrow

----------


## boloa

> i think it's quakers
> 
> yes...quakers is what i have with some type of fruit
> lots of raisins to sweeten it


I like me oats first thing in the morning too  :Smile:

----------


## soibeer

I'm usually serving protein for breakfast.

----------


## thaimeme

Coffee, cream and a fag....and sweet flaps

----------


## kingwilly

> i'll flounce tomorrow


Or slink?

----------


## kingwilly

https://teakdoor.com/the-kitchen/5212...fast-club.html

or

https://teakdoor.com/food-and-drink/9...breakfast.html (You can't beat a full English Breakfast)

----------


## Dapper

Lots of coffee and lots of weed

----------


## HuskyBob

What's wrong with fried tatties bacon egg onions tomatoes toast and beans . answer can't find a good black or white pudding.

----------


## Troy

Bacon sandwiches every morning to prove to myself that I'm not a Muslim.  :bananaman: 

Normally have to do 2 hours gardening before breakfast though, which is a bit of a pig...pun intended.

----------


## Dapper

> What's wrong with fried tatties bacon egg onions tomatoes toast and beans


Absolutely nothing after the coffee and weed  :Smile: 

I prefer to call it brunch  :Smile:

----------


## thaimeme

Tinned beans and breakfast.

Absolute traditional savagery.
 :Smile:

----------


## boloa

Noodle Soup most morning  :Smile:

----------


## billy the kid

Scots porridge oatbran with a banana, honey, milk.
1 or 2 days the full monty english with cold tinned tomatoes.
finish off with tea and a fag.

----------


## Pragmatic

> finish off with tea and a fag.


Each to their own.

----------


## david44

If you reduced to half a pouch soCIALISm may put a spring in your gait

----------


## terry57

Today for breakfast I had a Shit sandwich. 



Actually I ended up tossing the bread, way to unhealthy is bread.      :Smile:

----------


## lom

> i'll flounce tomorrow


See you next xmas!

----------


## david44

> ^
> yes
> 
> last day of drinking today before back to work
> 
> i'll flounce tomorrow


I'm sure you'll log in when reality proves less thrilling than here :Smile: 

Great ccuntribution a quarter of the yule content, you reward is behind the till 7/11 saraphi, no not her ,on the top shelf. :bananaman:

----------


## terry57

^

Oh Nooners will still be Posting,

JJ has his password.    :Confused:

----------


## bobo746

Dingo's breakfast a drink of water and a look around.

----------


## fredwiggy

When I'm in Thailand, my wife makes pork or chicken rice soup which is fantastic. Like the rest of her and her family's cooking. Miss it so much when I'm not there.

----------


## Henrie

I tried that stuff for breakfast but I can't give up my "kow oat" for standard "kow".

----------


## david44

A small willing thai female can make do

----------


## Cujo

Two slices of toast covered in avocado and a goodly amount of black pepper this morning.
One of my favourites.
But usually weetbix, milk, honey and sliced fruit, usually either bananas or strawberries.

----------


## charleyboy

Black pudding!

New 'super food'.

----------


## fishlocker

Nutz, You all are nutz, I do like the Allman Bros. Not cracken balls , but gypsy , reset . PEACE OUT.

----------


## mykthemin

> What's wrong with fried tatties bacon egg onions tomatoes toast and beans . answer can't find a good black or white pudding.


KPK foods sell a good Black pudding.

----------


## billy the kid

[QUOTE="Pragmatic"]Each to their own.

happy to have an empty stomach right now.
otherwise.

----------


## can123

One cup of Kenco Rich Instant coffee, three digestive biscuits which are shared equally with my Cocker Spaniel, Benny.

----------


## thaimeme

....and

----------


## Mr Earl

^ ohh jeezers that's nasty.

Oatmeal is my favorite, rice porrige is second, fried chicken and sticky rice works too.

----------


## PeeCoffee

Honestly I never ate a huge breakfast other than something similar to House of Pancakes, Dennys or breakfast in Vegas...though those meals would be far and few between.

Coming to Thailand turned my breakfast around. These women cook huge meals consisting of everything a westerner normally associates with an evening meal (supper or dinner). It's simply a whole lot of good food that forces one to rethink the word diet. Vegetarians and granola addicts will be sorely tried at these type of breakfast 'cookups'.

Caveat: As I recall late night or w/e breakfast at Beths , Green Lake were mighty huge (bsnub would be in the know.)

----------


## can123

> Honestly I never ate a huge breakfast other than


.....  a bucket full of those sandwiches they sell in Surin  :Smile:

----------


## thaimeme

> ^ ohh jeezers that's nasty.
> 
> Oatmeal is my favorite, rice porrige is second, fried chicken and sticky rice works too.


Khao Nieow with anything actually.
A decent Nam Tok Moo, Laap Moo [Daeng :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ], Naem Dtok, etc would all suffice.

----------


## klong toey

Strong black coffee followed about 1 hour later by.

----------


## Cujo

> Strong black coffee folowed about 1 hour later by.


That looks excellent.

----------


## fishlocker

I do not like green eggs and ham, I do not like them Sam I am. And so after the eggs bacon and toast I had the last of the Bulleit Rye and my first ever Yuengling. Not bad for the oldest brewery in the states. I still prefer the New Glarus brewing co. Nothing like a Fat Squirrel or Spotted Cow.

I must say I don't get off sucking on a fag. Mabey a chicken wing. What ever floats your boat.    Fish for dinner then. Lots of protein in them fags? Freddie Murcury would be proud. Another one bites the dust.

----------


## fishlocker

In a deranged way I thought back to the Dr Seuss I read as a child. 

One Fish

Two Fish 

Red Fish

Blew Fish?

Sorry, that's just not right.

----------


## DJ Pat

Yesterdays green curry warmed up on rice and a fried egg/thai omlette

A shit hot krappow gai, rice, egg

Sometimes just corn flakes

It's great when you get up at lunchtime, ravenous,  to find gai yang, sticky rice, som tam, larb moo all freshly bought and sitting on a large table downstairs

----------


## kmart

I always make brekky for my 4-1/2 yo, before he goes to school, so something like this on different week days:-
Banana, Weet-a-bix (the Aussie version that you get here), muesli, cornflakes. Toast.
Scrambled eggs.
Apple. Porridge.
Beans on toast.
Sundays; bacon, eggs, mushrooms.

----------


## Henrie

> Yesterdays green curry warmed up on rice and a fried egg/thai omlette
> 
> A shit hot krappow gai, rice, egg
> 
> Sometimes just corn flakes
> 
> It's great when you get up at lunchtime, ravenous,  to find gai yang, sticky rice, som tam, larb moo all freshly bought and sitting on a large table downstairs


It tastes just as good on a small table  :Very Happy:

----------


## Dillinger



----------


## charleyboy

Seems like everyfookers on a diet!

----------


## Dillinger

That was prior to being dunked into  half a can of whipped cream sprayed all over  my genitalia  :Wink:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> That was prior to being dunked into  half a can of whipped cream sprayed all over  my genitalia


Lucky bastard

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> I do not like green eggs and ham, I do not like them Sam I am. And so after the eggs bacon and toast I had the last of the Bulleit Rye and my first ever Yuengling. Not bad for the oldest brewery in the states. I still prefer the New Glarus brewing co. Nothing like a Fat Squirrel or Spotted Cow.
> 
> I must say I don't get off sucking on a fag. Mabey a chicken wing. What ever floats your boat.    Fish for dinner then. Lots of protein in them fags? Freddie Murcury would be proud. Another one bites the dust.


Posting drunk again? A poor mans David 44?

----------


## Looper

> 


Your arm looks slightly less hairy than last month's photo Dill!

Maybe an impostor has hacked Dilli's account...

----------


## david44

Fricasse de chien chaude jus de BJ,Kitkat

----------


## Neverna

^^ That's his leg and foot!

----------


## DJ Pat

> Seems like everyfookers on a diet!


I'm hitting a Thai island beach in a month. It's essential.

----------


## TheAnonEgg

TheAnonegg will be having his daily intake of coco pops mixed with raw egg.

Unpasteurised.

----------


## Mr Earl

Beer is for breakfast

----------


## sabang

My most common brekkie is beer, my second most common is nothing.
Unless you are a truly hard working manual laborer, I think our whole three meals a day concept is unhealthy anyway.

----------


## Mr Earl

> My most common brekkie is beer, my second most common is nothing.
> Unless you are a truly hard working manual laborer, I think our whole three meals a day concept is unhealthy anyway.


What I like about riding the bike in all day touring is having to eat a lot and icy cold beer is ever so much more enjoyable.

Problem sometimes is finding food and cold beer out on the road, and ya gotta settle for warm water and pumpkin seeds to keep ya going.

----------


## thaimeme

> Beer is for breakfast


A decent heavy and earthy variety.

Tasty stout and cigarette.
Breakfast.

 :Smile:

----------


## DJ Pat

Guinness is best for lining the guts in the morning, thus negating the need to eat which spoils the buzz

Haven't done that since Xmas eve 2011

----------


## fishlocker

> Originally Posted by fishlocker
> 
> 
> I do not like green eggs and ham, I do not like them Sam I am. And so after the eggs bacon and toast I had the last of the Bulleit Rye and my first ever Yuengling. Not bad for the oldest brewery in the states. I still prefer the New Glarus brewing co. Nothing like a Fat Squirrel or Spotted Cow.
> 
> I must say I don't get off sucking on a fag. Mabey a chicken wing. What ever floats your boat.    Fish for dinner then. Lots of protein in them fags? Freddie Murcury would be proud. Another one bites the dust.
> 
> 
> Posting drunk again? A poor mans David 44?


Heck no BLD. I can't get drunk on the last of the rye. I was just being honest. I should not try to make fun of anyone who prefers sucking on a fag. 

I do like sucking on chicken wings or peanut butter on bananas.

I quit smoking years ago and I have never sucked on a fag. Thats gay. 

Anyone like beer battered Fish dicks?  Oops I meant fish sticks.

----------


## mikeinthailand

I don't think breakfast cereal is healthy. I usually start the day with either Bulletproof coffee, or a protein meal such as eggs and sardine. Cereal is low-quality food and should mostly be avoided.

----------


## charleyboy

Oats are good for you, are they not?

----------


## NZdick1983

> That was prior to being dunked into half a can of whipped cream sprayed all over my genitalia


555 Jesus, you say the weirdest, funniest shit, Dilly (that's a compliment)  :Smile: 

We juice carrot/apple/celery for a brekky drink.. followed by black chia seeds in yogurt with pieces of pineapple for breakfast... 

^ Why do I get the sneaking suspicion I will regret this post... la la la (I'm not listening).. :bananaman:

----------


## Headworx

> Oats are good for you, are they not?


The general concensus is a big yes. Great stuff with a little honey and/or fruit on top for breakfast.

----------


## fishlocker

When on the clock I start the day with a Nutri Ninja. Works great. I drop in one banana, usually fresh strawberries, blueberries,  pinapple juice,  water and ice. Lately I have been using frozen fruits for convenience.  

Today I made the mistake of reaching into the big bag of frozen blueberries and grabbed a hand full. Luckily the blue washed off pretty easy.  I would look pretty silly showing up to work with a blue left hand.

Then at 9am I'll have the salad I made last night. All down hill after that as I'll be reheating some egg rolls in a toaster oven.

----------


## Lukey1979

Porridge and 3 poached eggs pretty much every day.

----------


## DJ Pat

> I don't think breakfast cereal is healthy. I usually start the day with either Bulletproof coffee, or a protein meal such as eggs and sardine. Cereal is low-quality food and should mostly be avoided.


I bet you're good company if we ever climb everest together

----------


## Lukey1979

> Originally Posted by mikeinthailand
> 
> 
> I don't think breakfast cereal is healthy. I usually start the day with either Bulletproof coffee, or a protein meal such as eggs and sardine. Cereal is low-quality food and should mostly be avoided.
> 
> 
> I bet you're good company if we ever climb everest together


Be careful he doesn't try to eat you. Along with Bullet proof Coffee, Human meat is the cornerstone of the Paleo/caveman diet.

----------


## fredthompson46

a bag of JOK !!!!! aroy dee!!! 10 baht!

----------


## fredthompson46

> Porridge and 3 poached eggs pretty much every day.


Sounds like the perfect breakfast! Simple and delicious! Can't go wrong!

----------


## Dillinger

I need that cutlery

----------


## Lukey1979

Steak, Salami, onions, peppers, mushrooms, and chedder cheese Baguette.
+ Chips.  :Smile:

----------


## PeeCoffee

Going vegan again Lukey. Good on ya.

----------


## thaimeme

> Going vegan again Lukey. Good on ya.


That would be the special cheese and beef vegan cult....

----------


## Lukey1979

> Going vegan again Lukey. Good on ya.


Lasted about 8 months. Knocked it on the head quite some time ago mind you. 
Its a difficult path, hats off to those who can maintain that lifestyle choice.  :spam2:

----------


## Lukey1979

> Originally Posted by PeeCoffee
> 
> 
> Going vegan again Lukey. Good on ya.
> 
> 
> That would be the special cheese and beef vegan cult....


Ive seen photos of you Jeff. Your obviously not shy when it comes to tucking into a helping or two of beef and cheese.  :Smile:

----------


## thaimeme

> Originally Posted by thaimeme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by PeeCoffee
> ...


Beef....sure, depending on the quality.
Historically, not a cheese taker - but will imbibe particular curds/cheese now and again.


 :Smile:

----------


## Baas Babelaas

Mon-Fri: Fruit combo honey and oats smoothy + egg on toast.
Sat-Sun: A fry up - eggs, sausages, tomotoes, mushrooms, onions, toast + smoothy.

----------


## Troy

Every once in a while even a sugar restricted diet allows exceptions....

...baguettes with assortment of salami and saucisson with an accompanying cheese platter followed by strawberries and champagne....

...If it's not your birthday then invite someone round whose birthday it is, preferably French.

----------


## MarkG15

what people eat for breakfast is actually pretty interesting lol

----------


## MarkG15

> Mon-Fri: Fruit combo honey and oats smoothy + egg on toast.
> Sat-Sun: A fry up - eggs, sausages, tomotoes, mushrooms, onions, toast + smoothy.


My kind of eating habits  :UK:

----------


## MarkG15

ignore i posted same message about 10 times lol

----------


## MarkG15

please ignore this forum is confusing me

----------


## Dillinger

Huevas Rancheros

----------


## aging one

^ One of my favorites, that looks like a variation on the classic.   :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

I had massaman chicken curry with Rhoti Chanai this morning and I feel like I have eaten a brick now.

Absolutely delicious but devouring 5 rhotis is not the way to go.

----------


## Allotafargina

Massaman with bread.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Cuban cigar, shot of Tequila, and a pot of black coffee...same as always.

----------


## thaimeme

Fag and coffee.
Breakfast of champions

----------


## Cujo

> Fag and coffee.
> Breakfast of champions


Is it the same fag every day or do you change them?

----------


## Humbert

A bottle of Big Wave beer and a handful of Cheez-Its.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Brilliant start to a Friday the 13th day, amazing how it can all go Pete Tong so quickly :Smile:

----------


## Allotafargina

Is that for 2 people?

----------


## fishlocker

Packed for first break of the day. Typical home spun salad. I have been into the hot bread and butter pickles lately. Nice to mix it up with pickled leek, garlic, blue cheese and what ever else I find.

----------


## Kurgen

Smoked kippers and a couple of poached eggs on toast for me this morning, washed down with my 3rd coffee of the day.

----------


## poorfalang

Just finished a small roasted pussy with aromatic rice and some steamed veg. 
Lovely. 
I'm in Vietnam's capital. Some horrible eateries. 
Never coming here again.

----------


## Johannes Black

Shitty bread from the 7, milk from the 7, sparking tea from the 7.... coffee from a bag.

----------


## Perota

oatmeal + chia seeds + Flaxseed + 2-3 kind of nuts marinated over night in milk. And just before eating add berries and fresh fruits.

That's the first breakfast at 6:00 am

Usually followed around 9-10:00 am by a second breakfast vietnamese style

----------


## Johannes Black

> Smoked kippers and a couple of poached eggs on toast for me this morning, washed down with my 3rd coffee of the day.


Do you smoke your herring yourself or do you buy it somewhere? I like smoked mackerel, it's difficult to get. I friend of mine smoked them herself with oak woodchips.

----------


## bobo746



----------


## Johannes Black

> 


for breakfast?  :goldcup:

----------


## bobo746

Yeah the girl is back in thailand for a month so had an early kickoff this morning.
Just about to head to the pub now. :Smile:

----------


## PAG

Generally not a breakfast person, a couple of large mugs of tea and maybe some fresh juice normally does for me.   We do however, occasionally head up a few hundred metres from my place, to a cafe that does good food in general, and sandwiches in particular.   

Just posted a couple of photos to Luigi's "18 incher" thread, and remembered this one of Eggs Benedict was also in my gallery.   This normally does me for most of the day.

----------


## chassamui

> oatmeal + chia seeds + Flaxseed + 2-3 kind of nuts marinated over night in milk. And just before eating add berries and fresh fruits.


That looks and would sound almost edible if I knew what half of it was.  :Wink: 

Mine used to be full English, then I switched to poached eggs on wholemeal toast. Lately it's more likely to be fresh fruit, muesli and yoghurt. Always a brunch time meal for me.

Aussie sirloin steak and eggs is a nice alternative when I win the meat raffle in my local.

----------


## Humbert

I made cinnamon rolls last night and baked them this morning.

----------


## Stumpy

Breakfast???  I haven't eaten Bfast in years. My wife has tried countless times to get me too and it just never works for me. I drop me some Vita/caffeine concoction type drink and go man go. 

Whatever works though. I have friends that suck down what I call a dinner and a half for bfast and are hungry again at 10. However these guys have poured on the pounds and inches and weigh 200+ and growing. One guy appears permanently pregnant. HAHAHA

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Haven't been a brekky  guy for years, just don't feel hungry when I roll out of the fartsack, usually just grab a couple of bananas on the way out of the house and eat them after a few coffees and about 10 marlboros, seems to work for me.

----------


## Humbert

> I made cinnamon rolls last night and baked them this morning.


Aging One, thanks for the repo, to answer your question: Yes, I topped them with powdered sugar icing. And I need a bigger oven as well as a bigger pan. Cutting them to the same size with dental floss is a bit tricky. The one in the right bottom corner was too large. When I bake, I usually give it all away to the extended family. I had one though and it was great.

----------


## Little Chuchok

> 


Breakfast of Champions!

----------


## aging one

Normally I dont eat a breakfast as I dont get my first hunger pangs until about 10:30am, just coffee before that.  But when the kids are home we go big time on the Sunday ABF twice a month.

First get the home fries roasting in the oven.


Then get your meats ready to go. Thai German bacon and dixie sausage.


Kids go for cheese omelettes.



Plain olds eggs over easy for the mom and I. 


Twice a month is fine, and goes down a treat.

----------


## Kurgen

smoked kippers on toast again this morning  :Smile:  :St George:

----------


## can123

One Ginger Nut biscuit and a coffee.

----------


## taxexile

> smoked kippers on toast again this morning


i'd kill for a decent kipper.

where do you find them, are they herrings? are you in thailand?

----------


## Dillinger

Hes in Pattaya.

You can buy kippers in Villa market in Bangkok

----------


## Chittychangchang



----------


## Dillinger



----------


## can123

Coffee and TWO Ginger Nut biscuits to celebrate Brexit ! My cocker spaniel had one McVities Digestive biscuit.

----------


## Dillinger

Tomorrows brekky

----------


## can123

Today a McVitie's Digestive biscuit and a coffee.

----------


## billy the kid

Dumped the winter porridge and now on muesli with banana. lovely it was.

----------


## blue

I usually have  a little Alpen muesli  + chopped up mixed nuts + loads of extra  oats and a little banana or even  blueberries if I'm feeling posh 

but today its old school
beans on toast

----------


## Chittychangchang

> but today its old school


Old school Blackpool breakfast is 10 B & H and a gallon of tea :Smile:

----------


## RobertMook

canned sardines and 1 tbl spoon of coconut oil

----------


## wasabi

> Originally Posted by blue
> 
> but today its old school
> 
> 
> Old school Blackpool breakfast is 10 B & H and a gallon of tea


Yes it's been years since I've heard " A cuppa tea and me fags"

----------


## GracelessFawn

I had Grass for breakfast... 

Fawn

----------


## snakeeyes

*^
Skunk grass , 
*

----------


## can123

I had an Aldi's mince pie, two McVitie's digestive biscuits and a cup of coffee.

----------


## GracelessFawn

> *^
> Skunk grass , 
> *


Nah, I only eat fresh green grass.  :smiley laughing: 

I don't do breakfast... For brunch, I had 'tinolang manok' (native chicken soup with papaya and lemon grass) and a bit of rice.  Also had bananas.

----------


## Chittychangchang

:Smile:

----------


## mykthemin

Just perfect

----------


## bobo746

^^ Good feed after a big night on the piss. :Smile:

----------


## ENT

Lime juice with water, followed by a rich, home-made muesli with milk, whey and yoghurt.....and a couple of small bananas.

Coffee later,.... maybe followed by a spliff, today.  :Smile:

----------


## kmart

Baked beans (with some tuna added) on walnut bread toast today. Yum

----------


## DJ Pat

Two soft boiled eggs, 3 slices of malted brown, two shredded wheat, two cups of tea with honey (instead of sugar)

An hour later I was picking through the carcass of last nights roast chicken, does that also count?

----------


## david44

sex and coffee who could ask for more in the ups and down of life

----------


## can123

Today - a mince pie, two Nice biscuits and a cup of coffee.

----------


## cyrille

> 


Do yourself a favour chitty. Get yourself some loose leaf tea, a pot and a strainer. That gnat's piss in your mug is weaker than a david silva tackle.

----------


## DJ Pat

> I usually have  a little Alpen muesli  + chopped up mixed nuts + loads of extra  oats and a little banana or even  blueberries if I'm feeling posh 
> 
> but today its old school
> beans on toast


I love Alpen, the sugar in it really makes the difference.

You ever tried the no sugar version? It's awful, I've done my best to like it, but something's really missing in the taste.

Must be the sugar. But it well and truely is terrible. Maybe they have found a way to replace sugar with aspartame, like many other things nowadays.

Try finding a cordial these days that's not ''no added sugar'' 
You'll be left with Ribena. Everything else has that rancid aftertaste.

----------


## Headworx

> Try finding a cordial these days that's not ''no added sugar'' 
> You'll be left with Ribena. Everything else has that rancid aftertaste.


Disagree. Robinsons no added sugar (0 calories) is widely available. You'd never know it's sugar free. Comes in about 6 different flavours and is really good!.

----------


## thaimeme

What some consider to be edible....

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DJ Pat

What I meant was, I want the variety _with_ added sugar as it tastes normal, as it should do, as I always remember it from being a kid. Not some new version with a plastic sour aftertaste like most available now.

----------


## crackerjack101

The little old lady across the road loves her chucks.
She leaves 6-10 freshly laid eggs at our gate every morning at around 07.00.

Around 08.30, after I've had my first cup of coffee, a smoke, a scratch, a bit of a walk about and my drugs she serves me up 3 fresh soft poached eggs on wholemeal bread with just a splash of soy sauce instead of salt and my second cup of coffee.

I then get a half pint of freshly squeezed orange juice, whether I like it or not.

perfic.

----------


## cyrille

fookin hell...if i'm gonna drink something unhealthy these days it has to contain alcohol.
Ribena?
Really?

----------


## somtamslap

I'll often tuck into kebab remains whilst perched 'pon the shitter...

----------


## Cujo

> fookin hell...if i'm gonna drink something unhealthy these days it has to contain alcohol.
> Ribena?
> Really?


Ribena is a really refreshing drink.
A pure blackcurrant cordial, no artificial sweetners, just cool refreshing flavour and very healthy.
Give it to the kids every day.

----------


## DJ Pat

> no artificial sweetners


I prefer sugar

----------


## Headworx

^Well give some of the Robinsons range a shot. They have added sugar and no added sugar varieties. The orange and pineapple is particularly nice. "Good and refreshing" as their tv advertising slogan went about 50 years ago...

----------


## DJ Pat

Go to Tesco. There are only the no sugar varety. Robinsons have discontinued the regular variety.


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/foodanddr...e-formula.html

----------


## Headworx

^I'm going grocery shopping in an hour, and cordial is on the list. Will see if they still have the sugared variety on shelves here.

Edit to add: The variety with sugar are gone now.

----------


## DJ Pat

The only decent ones now are in health food stores

----------


## ENT

First thing was lime juice and water, no sugar.

A little later a bowl of rolled oats, nuts, goji berries and banana with whey, yoghurt and milk,  no sugar.

Lunch was scrambled eggs and coffee and more lime juice and water.

----------


## can123

I have had a Marks and Spencer jam doughnut and a coffee.

----------


## Trumpton

> Originally Posted by cyrille
> 
> 
> fookin hell...if i'm gonna drink something unhealthy these days it has to contain alcohol.
> Ribena?
> Really?
> 
> 
> Ribena is a really refreshing drink.
> ...


Cannot agree.



> Tests showed that a 500ml bottle contains 215 calories, no fat but a whopping 52.6g of sugar. That's the sugar equivalent of 13 Oreo chocolate biscuits.

----------


## Humbert

No bread in the house for toast so I whipped up some garlic and parmesan focaccia bread.

----------


## ENT

> No bread in the house for toast so I whipped up some garlic and parmesan focaccia bread.


Far better for you than that sliced nappy in plastic bags that passes for bread these days.

----------


## Cujo

> No bread in the house for toast so I whipped up some garlic and parmesan focaccia bread.


Top marks.

----------


## Humbert

^Thanks. Put the second one in the fridge and made it this morning. Tempted to have glass of wine with it and catch up with Snubby. :Smile:

----------


## ENT

Lime juice and water then 2 boiled eggs and some soft cheese with  black bread and coffee.

----------


## Fondles

A typical breaky for me is a glass of water, a small tub of yogurt and a handful of meds.

----------


## rebbu

> No bread in the house for toast so I whipped up some garlic and parmesan focaccia bread.


Can we have your recipe please, it looks delicious.

----------


## can123

Three Marks and Spencer Welshcakes and a cup of coffee.

----------


## ENT

Sugar freak.^

----------


## DJ Pat

Malted brown toast with Shropshire blue cheese and tomato

----------


## ENT

Lime and water as usual, followed by coffee, then muesli, whey and yoghurt with a banana....more lime juice and water.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Sundays breakfast was a bit special...

Fresh yoghurt, OJ and toast for starters..


Followed by Manx kippers..


Then the full Monty...superb

----------


## david44

On a diet, thanks looks lovely, do you always have a plate under the toast racK, such class...crumbs?

----------


## snakeeyes

*^
It stops the crumbs from falling on the table cloth , 
*

----------


## Chittychangchang

Not forgetting the butter on slate on a plate :Smile:

----------


## PAG

^^^^

Looks great, and very similar to the breakfasts I used to enjoy at the Bridge Hotel at Buttermere in the Lake District.   Their kippers were particularly good.

----------


## Ratchaburi

> A typical breaky for me is a glass of water, a small tub of yogurt and a handful of meds.


Don't you have a problem with the meds swelling after you swollow them.

































 :Sorry1:  :rofl:  Sorry Fondles

----------


## Chittychangchang



----------

